# Avatar Size Question



## Kylie1969 (Jun 25, 2012)

Hi 

Just a quick question about avatar sizes

I have noticed that some members avatars are larger than 80 x 80 pixels, some I have seen are 120 x 120 and also 142 x 190.

I make mine the larger size but it reverts the size back to 80 x 80.

I am also making sure the size is smaller than the specified 64.0 KB, mine are only 16kb

Can I please have some help in making my avatar bigger than 80 x 80 as it must be able to be done somehow

Thanks so much


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jun 25, 2012)

Sorry, just bumping this post to see if anyone could help


----------



## Zhizara (Jun 25, 2012)

Larger avatars are Administrators and Moderators.


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jun 25, 2012)

Oh okay, no problems, thanks for letting me know


----------



## Barbara L (Jun 25, 2012)

Zhizara said:


> Larger avatars are Administrators and Moderators.


And a few contest winners.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jun 25, 2012)

And Admin/Mod Emeritus...


----------



## Barbara L (Jun 25, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> And Admin/Mod Emeritus...


Yeah, I got kind of a double-whammy, since I was a Mod, and I won a contest. James won the first DC contest, so his is larger too.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jun 25, 2012)

Barbara L said:
			
		

> Yeah, I got kind of a double-whammy, since I was a Mod, and I won a contest. James won the first DC contest, so his is larger too.



Lucky you!


----------



## Kylie1969 (Jun 25, 2012)

Cheers everyone for letting me know


----------



## Cerise (Jul 4, 2012)

I wasn't sure where to pose the question, so I'll piggyback onto this thread.

I use ImageForge (free download) to resize my pics to 80 x 80. No problem there. However, when I try to upload the resized pic, the message I receive is "Invalid file." I've tried several times using different pics. Not sure if the problem is with my computer/pics, or what went wrong.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 4, 2012)

Cerise said:


> I wasn't sure where to pose the question, so I'll piggyback onto this thread.
> 
> I use ImageForge (free download) to resize my pics to 80 x 80. No problem there. However, when I try to upload the resized pic, the message I receive is "Invalid file." I've tried several times using different pics. Not sure if the problem is with my computer/pics, or what went wrong.



What type of image file is your download saving it as?  It needs to be a jpg, tiff, png, pdf or bmp in order for it to be uploaded.


----------



## Zhizara (Jul 4, 2012)

Another free download that I really like is IrfanView.  I've never had a problem uploading edited images.


----------



## Cerise (Jul 5, 2012)

PrincessFiona60 said:


> What type of image file is your download saving it as? It needs to be a jpg, tiff, png, pdf or *bmp* in order for it to be uploaded.


 
BMP.  I have windows 7, if that helps.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 5, 2012)

Cerise said:


> BMP.  I have windows 7, if that helps.




BMP's are quite large files.  I would open the image in Paint, resize it down by 50% and then save it as a .jpg.  It would then be a smaller file that the uploader will take.  Are you familiar with playing in the Paint program?


----------



## Cerise (Jul 6, 2012)

I think windows will only let me save pics as bmps. That's why I thought something might be wrong on my end.  I had resized to 80 x 80.  Will try & play around with it.  Thank you.

Thank you, Z.  I downloaded irfanview too.  Now I have 3 programs.  I'm soooo confused.  lol  

Appreciate the help.


----------



## Cerise (Jul 6, 2012)

Nope.  Tried again.  The message still says: 

"This is not a valid image file."


----------



## Cerise (Jul 6, 2012)

Whoo-Hoo.  By George, I think I got it - using Paint.  Thank you, PF.

<<<<<<<


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Jul 6, 2012)

You are welcome.


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 6, 2012)

You will notice that some people have different "titles" (like my Certified Cake Maniac ) this is either because they were a mod (me again ) or they won a contest (not me )


----------



## Cerise (Sep 29, 2012)

*Avatar Size*

Bumped. For the most part, I have left my avatar blank - too much trouble resizing because windows 7 saves pics as bmps, which takes up too much room & wont convert here. I have also gone through image shack to post a pics because they are too large when I try using the attachment feature. Sometimes the avatar pic shows up so small, I can't make heads or tails of what it is. 

Just wondering, if all avatars were of uniform (same) size, if that would free up some space for all members to have space for viewable pics & avatars. Noticed  members that no longer post (mods, etc.), have huge avatars. It's not necessarily about the size, but uniformity & ability to post pics & avatars that can be viewed, easily attached & downloaded, might make it easier to post same.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Sep 29, 2012)

BMP's are large.  If you are using Windows you should have Piant and every image you has can be saved as a JPG which is smaller and easily attached.  It's not a matter of storage for the website, it's a matter of what the program can handle.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Sep 29, 2012)

Windows Paint can be found under Start >> All Programs >> Accessories.

As PF says, it will allow you to resize images and save them as JPG, GIF, or PNG files (in addition to BMP).


----------

